# Clima virado do avesso



## Angelstorm (24 Jan 2007 às 13:07)

*A neve que surpreendeu o Litoral e as zonas de baixa altitude em 2006 é um dos sinais das alterações
A neve que surpreendeu o Litoral e as zonas de baixa altitude em 2006 é um dos sinais das alterações
Um Inverno frio, um Outono ameno mas chuvoso e um período de Primavera/Verão com temperaturas muito acima da média foram alguns dos factores que fizeram de 2006 o quinto ano mais quente desde 1931 e que confirmam a tendência para a ocorrência de fenómenos climatéricos extremos no País. O tema é de tal forma preocupante que o primeiro-ministro, José Sócrates, decidiu dedicar o debate mensal de hoje às alterações climáticas.*



O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) divulgou ontem o Relatório Climático de 2006 e pôs a nu a fragilidade. Já na segunda-feira, na apresentação dos resultados do projecto SIAM (Alterações Climáticas em Portugal, Cenário, Impacto e Medidas de Adaptação), Filipe Duarte Santos, coordenador do estudo, deixou um aviso bem claro: “Portugal é um dos países da União Europeia mais vulnerável às alterações climáticas.”

As conclusões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para isso mesmo: 2006 foi palco de vários fenómenos extremos, registando uma temperatura média de 16,04ºC, valor bastante superior à média global.

Entre as situações mais relevantes, o instituto destaca “a queda de neve no dia 29 de Janeiro nas regiões do Litoral e de baixa altitude, fenómeno pouco frequente nestas regiões”, e os dias gelados de Janeiro e Fevereiro que foram “duas a três vezes superiores aos respectivos valores médios”. Além destes, soma--se-lhes a “ocorrência de cinco ondas de calor”, a sequência de noites tropicais em Julho e o número de dias em onda de calor que ultrapassou o maior valor alguma vez registado em Beja, Braga, Elvas e Penhas Douradas.

Segundo Filipe Duarte Santos, até ao final do século, Portugal vai viver com “maior frequência situações extremas”, que se poderão traduzir em secas intensas. Além disso, diz o especialista, “a precipitação, em lugar de ocorrer por um largo período de tempo, será substituída por chuvadas intensas que caem num curto prazo de tempo”, podendo provocar sérias inundações.

E, com um aumento de dois graus na temperatura média até 2100, as “ondas de calor serão mais frequentes”, acautela Filipe Duarte Santos.

O relatório do Instituto de Meteorologia mostra que em 2006 a temperatura média no País ultrapassou em mais do dobro o valor de referência global dos últimos 30 anos. A subida de temperatura registada foi superior a um grau face aos 0,42 graus de referência. Na prática, além de ser o quinto ano mais quente dos últimos 75, o Verão registou os mesmos recordes. Segundo os dados do projecto SIAM, no fim do século, o número de dias com temperaturas superiores a 35 graus poderá chegar aos 60, sobretudo no Alentejo.

Outro exemplo da confusão climatérica em que o País está mergulhado é o facto de o Outono de 2006 ter sido o terceiro mais chuvoso e mais quente desde 1931.

"É UM ATENTADO INACREDITÁVEL"

A denúncia é de Losa Esteves, o presidente da Junta de Freguesia das Marinhas, no concelho de Esposende. Com a devida autorização

da Câmara Municipal e do Parque Litoral Norte (que tutela a costa entre Espinho e Caminha), está a ser construída uma casa particular nas dunas da praia Suave Mar, dunas que já foram alvo de processo de renaturalização. Aliás, esta zona foi considerada exemplar, em termos de recuperação ambiental, dando origem, há cerca de 20 anos, à criação da Área de Paisagem Protegida do Litoral de Esposende. O autarca Losa Esteves diz que “é inacreditável que, numa altura em que há processos de demolição de casas nas dunas, se permitam novas construções”. O presidente da Câmara de Esposende, João Cepa, vai apresentar uma queixa-crime contra o presidente da Junta “por difamação”.

COSTA NORTE SOB AMEAÇA

Os resultados do estudo sobre as alterações climáticas no País mostram que haverá uma subida do nível médio do mar, situação que vai pôr em risco as zonas costeiras. Segundo Filipe Duarte Santos, especialista nesta área, “toda a costa norte, muito arenosa e sem arribas, sobretudo entre a ria Formosa e até Viana do Castelo, ficará altamente vulnerável à erosão”.

Para evitar que a fúria das águas repita o cenário que se vive na Caparica, Filipe Duarte Santos acredita que “será necessário fazer uma monitorização da costa, identificar as zonas de risco elevado, determinar os sítios de grande densidade populacional que é preciso defender e definir aqueles onde se vai deixar que as forças da natureza actuem”. Na Costa de Caparica, os responsáveis locais continuam sem chegar a acordo para uma solução definitiva. A reunião de terça à noite, entre Instituto da Água, Câmara de Almada, Assembleia Municipal e Junta da Caparica, foi inconclusiva. A comissão de acompanhamento que estava prevista foi chumbada.

NOTAS SOLTAS

ESPINHO

Na Praia de Paramos, em Espinho, os moradores estão preocupados com a destruição da duna principal. A junta de freguesia quer uma intervenção imediata no local. Em risco está uma capela e um bairro piscatório com 500 moradores.

FIGUEIRA DA FOZ

O presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Coimbrão, Leiria, exigiu o fim da extracção de areia no porto da Figueira da Foz. Segundo o autarca, a operação de extracção é a principal responsável pela erosão da linha de costa na praia de Pedrógão.

ALERTA AMARELO

Onze distritos estiveram ontem em alerta amarelo devido ao risco de queda de neve e das baixas temperaturas. O alerta foi decretado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia. As temperatutas máximas não ultrapassaram os 13 graus, registados no Algarve.

Fonte:
http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=228607&idselect=10&idCanal=10&p=200


----------

